
Time by the Minute Live on Norwegian National TV - wattengard
https://tv.nrk.no/direkte/nrk2
======
johncoltrane
Interesting but:

> Ikke tilgjengelig utenfor norge

~~~
johncoltrane
An hopefully working version:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EYctucy0Xeg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EYctucy0Xeg)

